# A great tip for writers of anything



## longknife

Try it and see how it comes out.


----------



## norwegen

Very good OP.  I'll try it.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm very impressed!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

longknife said:


> Try it and see how it comes out.



Very helpful!  Awesome!


----------



## JoeMoma

I will be on this very soon.......I mean right away.


----------



## Cellblock2429

longknife said:


> Try it and see how it comes out.


/----/ Three words to eliminate from your writing are SO, VERY and SUDDENLY


----------



## OldLady

If you use "archaic" here, deanna will scold you.  I'm tellin ya


----------



## Votto

Bigly.


----------



## Sunni Man

Why not just drop "very" from the word's in the first column?  ....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Cellblock2429 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it and see how it comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Three words to eliminate from your writing are SO, VERY and SUDDENLY
Click to expand...


Suddenly, I realize you're so very right


----------



## koshergrl

This is very upsetting.


----------



## Sunni Man

This thread makes me want to shoot my "very pistol".   .....


----------



## Darkwind

longknife said:


> Try it and see how it comes out.


The replies are profoundly disappointing.


----------

